# Miley Cyrus: Jetzt raucht sie auch noch !!!



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2011)

*Miley Cyrus: Jetzt raucht sie auch noch !!!​*


Als hätten wir es geahnt: Eben noch wurde Miley Cyrus' Bruder Trace (22) mit einer elektronischen Zigarette in der Hand gesichtet – jetzt sind Bilder von der 18-Jährigen selbst aufgetaucht, wie sie am Michigan See einen echten Glimmstängel in der Hand hält.

Im knappen grauen Bikini, mit ihrem Hundewelpen Floyd im Arm, wurde Miley tatsächlich von einem Paparazzo auf frischer Tat beim Rauchen erwischt. Dabei beteuerte sie 2009 in ihrer Autobiografie „Miles To Go“ noch: „Ich würde niemals rauchen. Ich sage mir immer, rauchen wäre so, als ob ich meine Gitarre zerschlagen und erwarten würde, dass sie immer noch spielt.“ Nun hat sie ihre Meinung zur Kippe also wohl geändert und sorgt damit nicht gerade für Pluspunkte in ihrer Funktion als Teenie-Vorbild.

Doch Miley ist nicht der einzige Disney-Star, der dem Qualmen nicht widerstehen kann. Denn auch Vanessa Hudgens (22) wurde erst kürzlich beim Rauchen im Auto abgelichtet. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich die Fans daran kein Beispiel nehmen, denn nicht alles, was Stars machen, ist lobenswert. 

*Hier könnt ihr euch aber selbst ein Bild von der
rauchenden Miley machen.

Miley am Rauchen


Gruss vom Gollum
*


----------



## Franky70 (3 Aug. 2011)

Sag mal, hast Du die Texte aus der BILD?!  
Diese lächerliche, moralische Empörung kommt mir irgendwo bekannt vor. 
Mit 18 kann sie machen was sie will, inklusive ihre Meinung ändern. 
Sollen sich die Teens halt andere Vorbilder suchen, Miley kann ja nicht ewig eine Disney Figur sein...


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2011)

Sie raucht nicht, sie übt fürs Blasen


----------



## derhesse (3 Aug. 2011)

Das ist doch nichts neues!

Miley wurde doch schon mit einer Bong erwischt.


Gruß


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (3 Aug. 2011)

> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich die Fans daran kein Beispiel nehmen, denn nicht alles, was Stars machen, ist lobenswert.



Mal ehrlich wer alles macht was ihr Idol macht ist selber Schuld.

ich bin Beatles fan ,ich saufe nicht ,ich rauche nicht, sammle Frauen nicht wie andere Trophän nimm keine Drogen und bin kein Vegetarier ( war mal Schlachter von beruf)


----------



## DRAGO (3 Aug. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast Du die Texte aus der BILD?!
> Diese lächerliche, moralische Empörung kommt mir irgendwo bekannt vor.
> Mit 18 kann sie machen was sie will, inklusive ihre Meinung ändern.
> Sollen sich die Teens halt andere Vorbilder suchen, Miley kann ja nicht ewig eine Disney Figur sein...



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten sie ist genauso eine Heranwachsende wie jede andere auch und wer sie immernoch als Teenie sieht, sollte sich umorientieren.
Denn seit den Album "Can´t be Tamed" hat sie ganz klar gezeigt das sie kein Teenie mehr ist.
Es ist ja wohl nicht so das jetzt alle Fans anfangen zu rauchen.
Und diejenigen die sich aufregen sollten aufpassen das ihre Zigarette nicht zu Boden fällt


----------



## posemuckel (3 Aug. 2011)

*Bei mir kann jeder machen, was er will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Aug. 2011)

Teenie-Vorbild ????
das ist doch schon lange vorbei !!!


----------



## ladida (4 Aug. 2011)

> Teenie-Vorbild ????
> das ist doch schon lange vorbei !!!



genau das dachte ich mir auch...


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Aug. 2011)

Na und? Ist doch ihr Körper und somit auch ihre Entscheidung!


----------



## Barricade (4 Aug. 2011)

Und wenn schon, wen interesiert sowas denn überhaupt. Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.


----------

